# What is it with the BBC and Will Gompertz?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Like most people I don't mind a bit of culture on the telly now and again but it seems that most nights the 10 o'clock news has to have a slot for Will Gompertz to show his fizzhog. Is he knocking off the CEOs daughter or something? Some of the stuff he reports on I'm sure doesn't interest 95% of viewers. There, I feel better now.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There There Nick, who he anyway, never heard of him til you publicized him


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There There Nick, who he anyway, never heard of him til you publicized him


Shurrup!
Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just saying mate


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nickoff said:


> Like most people I don't mind a bit of culture on the telly now and again but it seems that most nights the 10 o'clock news has to have a slot for Will Gompertz to show his fizzhog. Is he knocking off the CEOs daughter or something? Some of the stuff he reports on I'm sure doesn't interest 95% of viewers. There, I feel better now.
> 
> Nick.


He is a strange one indeed..

We have similar thoughts about most of his 5 min slots too!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Never heard of him either. Does that mean the theory about the CEO's daughter must be right?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

He was on last as far as I know to report on the sale of a painting by Christies that broke the record for any American artist. Worthy of getting your arts correspondent out to earn their retainer I would have though on a slow news day (remember it was last Thursday when nothing much happened) or has he been on since?

For those that have never heard of him Google an image he's unforgettable :laugh:

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It's the same with that Carole Kirkwood. Every bleeding morning she's on nattering about the rain this and sun that!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But at least her topics have interest, his ?

I am with the deniers on this, frankly if people want to pay OTT for "art" they should go to their local playgroup and put in a bid for some of the originals produced there.....

They might pick up an early..........

But as reagrds art on the News? It does not float my boat......


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> He was on last as far as I know to report on the sale of a painting by Christies that broke the record for any American artist. Worthy of getting your arts correspondent out to earn their retainer I would have though on a slow news day (remember it was last Thursday when nothing much happened) or has he been on since?
> 
> For those that have never heard of him Google an image he's unforgettable :laugh:
> 
> Dick


He was on again last night Dick rabbiting on about an artist I'd never heard of and I best most others hadn't either.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am determined to not Google this bloke


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Culture eh? Can't beat a bit of culture!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Like beauty, I think that art is very much "...in the eye of the beholder" therefore you cant please all the people all the time.

I am somewhat of a vacuum when it comes to art I have to say, so there isn't that much they have shown over the years in their 5 min slots that has inspired me. The thought of going to an art gallery would certainly help with my insomnia tbh...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I am determined to not Google this bloke


Go on, you know you want too.  Will Gompertz is calling.

Nick.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> It's the same with that Carole Kirkwood. Every bleeding morning she's on nattering about the rain this and sun that!


I bet not many men listen to what she's saying.... :nerd::nerd::nerd: eyes glued on that 'hourglass figure'.??? Come on 'fess up!!!! :wink2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> I bet not many men listen to what she's saying.... :nerd::nerd::nerd: eyes glued on that 'hourglass figure'.??? Come on 'fess up!!!! :wink2:


Guilty as charged m'Lud. It's all the heavy breathing! Asthma I believe.


----------

